# Disk Defragmenter for Windows XP not working



## Wereserpent (Jul 6, 2009)

Okay, so I go and check if I need to Defragment my C: Drive and I try to use the Analyze feature, but it says that Disk Defragmenter can not start. I was not trying to defragment the C: drive, just checking to see if it needed to be defragmented. Anyone know what could be causing this?


----------



## fba827 (Jul 6, 2009)

three things come to mind...
1) you're up to date on service pack 3 (i.e. updates) right?
2) do you have network mappings to/from your c drive? If so, temporarily disable them  (this isn't always an issue, but i've found that sometimes it can be)
3) Do you have "File paging" turned off?

Before I tell you how to turn on file paging, let me emphasize that i don't know why you'd have it turned off to begin with so i don't know what effects turning it on will have!  Having said that, here are steps for turning on file paging (-- OR still follow these steps to _see_ if it's set or not but don't make any actual changes, it would at least let you know why it isn't running...

[sblock]
Start -> Right-click "My Computer" -> Properties -> "Advanced" Tab -> "Performance" setting button -> "Advanced" tab -> "Virtual Memory" change button -> Look for the "No paging file" setting .... is that selected or unselected?

If selected, I don't think defragementer will run.  Though, as said above, if you do have it selected, i don't know why you have it selected in the first place so I can't say what effects unselecting it will have.  But at the very least, it will explain why it isn't running for you.
[/sblock]


----------



## Wereserpent (Jul 6, 2009)

I do not have Service Pack 3, but it is part of the Updates that my computer downloaded, but I never accepted to do. I had a bad experience last time I tried to update a Service Pack(on my old computer, it ended up breaking several programs). It is still there, I just have not done it yet.

I checked about the File Paging thing, and it is not selected, so it should be fine. I do not know about Network Mappings, but I am pretty sure I do not have any.


----------



## Rabulias (Jul 7, 2009)

I think you need to have File Paging turned *on* to run defrag. The virtual memory file is where XP puts stuff while it moves it around... 

What is the size of your paging file?


----------



## Wereserpent (Jul 7, 2009)

Rabulias said:


> I think you need to have File Paging turned *on* to run defrag. The virtual memory file is where XP puts stuff while it moves it around...
> 
> What is the size of your paging file?




I think it is 672 MB. I have not done anything to mess with it, so I do not know if that would cause any problems. The "No Paging File" is not selected.


----------



## fba827 (Jul 7, 2009)

Rabulias said:


> I think you need to have File Paging turned *on* to run defrag.




You're both saying the same thing - so all is well 
The switch is for turning it off if selected, so by saying it's not selected means it is turned on -- 



Galeros said:


> I think it is 672 MB. I have not done anything to mess with it, so I do not know if that would cause any problems. The "No Paging File" is not selected.




Those are the same settings in mine (I have never changed them either).

Hmm.. I don't have any other ideas off the top of my head beyond the first three i mentioned.  did you try the MS website's online support/faq?


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Jul 7, 2009)

I see this alot in my shop, havn't identified which scareware does it though, usually when I see it there are multiple infections. 


Scan your system with SuperAntiSpyware and Malwarebytes and I'd wager you'll find it works again.


----------



## Jaze (Jul 7, 2009)

Galeros said:


> Okay, so I go and check if I need to Defragment my C: Drive and I try to use the Analyze feature, but it says that Disk Defragmenter can not start. I was not trying to defragment the C: drive, just checking to see if it needed to be defragmented. Anyone know what could be causing this?




Sometimes this happens due to lack of enough free space on the drive/ other programs running/ disc errors. I suggest you first eliminate any malware. Then run a diskcleanup and run chkdsk. Windows defrag needs atleast 15% free space and no other programs running while its trying to defrag.
My personal choice for a hassle free defragger is Diskeeper, its the best I have tried. Fully automatic, defrags while other programs runs and even under low free space. You can try the trial version.


----------



## Wereserpent (Jul 7, 2009)

Well, I used the two above Anti-Malware Programs and got rid of some malware, but it did not fix my problem. I also updated to Service Pack 3, and that did nothing for my problem. I have 88% Free Space on my C: drive, so I have enough space. I can Analyze the D: drive, so it is just affecting the C: drive. I did a Disk Cleanup. I do not know how to run a Disk Check, which what I think Jaze was talking about.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 7, 2009)

CHKDSK - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Windows XP chkdsk - The Details

Start Menu -> Run -> Type: cmd (Enter)

Type: cd \ (Enter)
Type: chkdsk c: /f (Enter)

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Wereserpent (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanee said:


> CHKDSK - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Windows XP chkdsk - The Details
> 
> Start Menu -> Run -> Type: cmd (Enter)
> ...




I tried doing that, but nothing happened when I rebooted my computer.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 9, 2009)

Hmm... that's not good. 

Maybe start the computer in safe mode or even DOS mode and try from there?
You can do that by pressing F8 during startup (right after rebooting) and then selecting the appropriate option from the menu, that appears.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Wereserpent (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanee said:


> Hmm... that's not good.
> 
> Maybe start the computer in safe mode or even DOS mode and try from there?
> You can do that by pressing F8 during startup (right after rebooting) and then selecting the appropriate option from the menu, that appears.
> ...




I will have to see what I can do.


----------

